# Lab x Springer?



## Wigglypigs (21 February 2012)

One of my friends has just mentioned she's thinking about getting a 'labradinger' puppy. To be fair to her she probably has no idea about the current culture of designer breeds etc so I want to be able to give her a balanced view on getting that type of 'breed' and the likely problems to expect. 
As a family they have plus points-her OH has his own business and would be around for a dog during the day. They are quite active and would relish taking a dog on long walks etc

I really don't want to come across badly as if I'm telling her what to do but I want to ensure she knows what she's getting into before she buys a dog.

Help !


----------



## keeperscottage (21 February 2012)

They're lovely little dogs! We have one, she'll be two years old in August, the result of the accidental mating of our late gun dog trainer's young Springer dog and new gun dog trainer's labrador bitch. Pippa (we call her a Springador, not a Labradinger, but she's a mongrel really!) is a brilliant little gun dog - a bit hyper when with our other dogs but really well behaved and obedient when she's working.

Here she is, er, punting on the Cam......!







And here she is just being herself......after swimming, which she loves!


----------



## CAYLA (21 February 2012)

I would firstly be saying why not a lab? or a springer? and then point out she needs to see the parent dogs and be sure there is no problems just as you would with a pedigree and ask to see some health tests even though its a mis match of breeding and tell her if the whole x breeds are healthier tell her its not true at all and if she says we just like the name sake, tell she she could probably get a rescue cheaper seen as neither will be health tested.
We have had them in our rescue, they where pretty high energy hence why they where handed in but no more than a springer or a lab
Otherwise if she is just wanting a x breed from a bsb making some money tell her this and if it does not bother her then give her some "new puppy advice"


----------



## Spudlet (22 February 2012)

Actually I've liked all the ones I've met too so far. They're high energy but no more than a springer. 

Health wise both breeds can suffer hip displasia - I'd want both parents to have the standard checks for their breeds.


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2012)

I expect that would be a fabulous cross.


----------



## YasandCrystal (22 February 2012)

I can recommend this cross breed. I have 'Lilly' and she is the sweetest dog - she is enthusiastic, but listens and has such a soft mouth - she will catch and bring me a live pheasant. Intelligent and loving


----------



## dressagedreamer (22 February 2012)

firstly I have to say that ALL dogs are fantastic, what ever their breed, however with crossing breeds without thought of their temperament and breed specific illness is very worrying, for instance mating a lab with a cocker would make a wonderful working dog as they are both gun dogs, but what about the genes they are carrying?   I am always very worried about designer breeds, the breeder not often thinks about the welfare of the dogs they have £ signs in their eyes, why not go to a good reputable Kennel Club Assured Breeder, who breeds puppies infrequently, this way you can be sure they are in it for the breed and not the money, and a breeder who considers the linage of both parent dogs and any abnormal chromosomes they may carry.  Please note I am not particularly talking about this particular cross but crosses in general


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2012)

dressagedreamer said:



			but what about the genes they are carrying?
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day - all the dog breeds out there are a result of genetic mutation.

I think that there is a lot of hysteria around crossing breeds (after all we do it all the time with some animals), although of course it's important to be aware of certain breed health characteristics, obviously.

And how many mongrels are out there (i.e real heinz 57 dogs) that have no health issues at all......  Thousands.


----------



## Clodagh (22 February 2012)

I think its a great cross, a friend has one and its as mad as a hatter though! Crossbreeds are fine if both animals are similar in what they do, IMO. I would get one of these crosses for my son when he has a dog, fun but workable.
(Accept parents need health testing).


----------



## Honey08 (22 February 2012)

In general, over the decades that I've had dogs I would say that the mongrels have been very healthy dogs - I've known more problems in pure dogs.

I would think that it would be a nice cross - but as someone says, you need to know about both parents if there are problems in these dogs..  I do think people that buy dogs that have been crossed to form a silly word are the stupidest section of dog owners, well apart from the Towie types that carry dogs around and dress them up!  

I would have respect for someone who said they had a lab x springer, but a labradinger - does the dinger bit refer to the owner!!??


----------



## Wigglypigs (22 February 2012)

Opps. I think I scared her with my advice-she's decided it might be best to wait a while and do research into what breed might suit them. TBH I think it's just a whim as I cant imagine her with a dog. She freaks out at the hair and mess her OH's cat makes.A wet muddy hairy puppy leaping about her house may send her insane lol
I have pushed the idea of a rescue rather than a BSB so that seems to be a plan. I might forward her a few links....


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 February 2012)

This cross in normally referred to as a Springador - I've known a number of them and they've all been super dogs.  But then I love Springers - and Labs - and currently have one of each!

As long as both parents are nice dogs - and hip scored - I'd highly recommend the cross.  BUT - your friend doesn't sound like a suitable owner of anything much!


----------



## Spudlet (22 February 2012)

She doesn't sound like a gundog person, that's for sure! Perhaps a smaller, older rescue might be better?


----------



## Toffee44 (22 February 2012)

As a owner of a Springerdor you need to be nuts to keep up with them  

Only joking, but Teal, who is from working parents, is high energy, a bit snappy, high prey drive but an excellent dog. He is known as a big black springer by some as he has the appearance and moulting ability of a lab but his entire attitude to life is that of a springer. He is a very one person dog (doesnt listen to my OH). A bit clingy but lots of fun and impossible to wear out. 
I have to admit I would happily go and get another. I wouldnt recommend them to someone who doesnt spend a lot of time outdoors I suppose he doesnt need lots of walking but focus is something he needs. I do bits of training with him on every walk and he runs with me in the evening, and that doesnt even take the edge off him. Oh and he has a springer nutter tail but its lab size  (a right pain considering he has split the end of it, and its taking forever to heal)

And incase you have never seen the beautiful bugger before, here he is. 













In the middle with his brothers


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 February 2012)

Honey08 said:



			In general, over the decades that I've had dogs I would say that the mongrels have been very healthy dogs - I've known more problems in pure dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Outmoded argument. Use a decent breeder who does the recommended health tests and you'll avoid a lot of issues.

Unless your friend wants quite an energetic dog, she should maybe look at different breeds.


----------



## Honey08 (22 February 2012)

deleted.


----------



## Ranyhyn (23 February 2012)

We had a lab x springer.  Absolute lunatic, highest drive I've ever seen on a dog.
But one of the best dogs I've ever had the honour to know!


----------



## gunnergundog (23 February 2012)

Wigglypigs said:



			Opps. I think I scared her with my advice-she's decided it might be best to wait a while and do research into what breed might suit them. TBH I think it's just a whim as I cant imagine her with a dog. She freaks out at the hair and mess her OH's cat makes.A wet muddy hairy puppy leaping about her house may send her insane lol
I have pushed the idea of a rescue rather than a BSB so that seems to be a plan. I might forward her a few links....
		
Click to expand...

Keep up the good work!  With any cross you can never guarantee which parent the pup will take after physically or mentally.  So if she wants a lab x springer, then she must LOVE both dogs and be happy to have either of them in her house as she will have no way of knowing what she is going to get.....in which case, why not just pick one and go for that, knowing what you are going to end up with.....or is that just my simplistic mind??


----------



## piebaldsparkle (23 February 2012)

We had 2 x Springer crossed Retriever? (dad was big black and hairy judging from the pups).  Mum had got out so litter was a accident, one was a great family dog who dropped coat in big hairy curls. the other was shorter coated and nuts.


----------

